# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > مدیریت در شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Administration) >  عدم نمایش و دسترسی به تمام وب پارت ها

## setare.sh

یک کاربر تعریف کردم  و وقتی با آن نام کاربری وارد می شوم با انتخاب ویرایش صفحه از بخش مدیریت سایت وانتخاب افزودن وب پارت در قسمت دسته بندی وب پارت تمامی وب پارت ها را نشان نمی دهد با اینکه سطح دسترسی که تعریف کرده ام  full control می باشد با چه تنظیماتی می توانم آنها را اضافه کنم اگر کسی روش انجام این کار را میداند بیان کند ممنون می شوم.

----------

